# egg liner



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

What would one use for a battery/ remote control (mini onboard older Te) to pull behind a egg liner. New egg liners have connector for battery power now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use one of Del Taprio's R/C units , it's small and fits in the coach I made that is behind it. He has a link to a cheap R/C unit that I used, all that stuff and a battery pack fit in the coach.
Del Web Site 

Coach:


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I always appreciate your support Jerry. Just for the record it is "Tapparo".

You only need 11-12 volts of battery; 1000 mah. I think mine is 12V; 1500 mah, runs for nearly 5 hours. I make a "Simple Critter Control", which lets you set the ideal speed and just let it run. You can get all of the components in the EggLiner.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello, I recently obtained a set of G gauge egg liner trains, 4 cars still in their plastic cases and track .The cars are Southern Pacific, Oval Office, Pennsylvania, and Southern railway. I was wondering if any one here can advise on the best place to sell them, Ebay perhaps. Is there a collectors site that I can offer them on.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

G Scale Swap and Shop Facebook group.
It is closed so you'll have to join first.


----------

